# Polaroid MP-3 4x5 Copy Camera-Stand



## webestang64 (Mar 2, 2014)

So a client of mine wants a BW 4x5 neg and 6 8x10 silver prints from a 11x14 original. SWEET!!! I have not used this in a long time. It has a Rodenstock lens/shutter assembly and mounts on it's own 6 foot tall stand with solid wood base. I used this bad boy everyday at work for 15 years till the "scanners" took over.
I also have the 35mm and 120 film backs. I wonder if I can adapt something so I can mount this on a tri-pod......? I'll look into that.





Now I just need to dig the lights and polarizing filters out......


----------



## limr (Mar 2, 2014)

That thing ain't kidding around, is it?


----------

